# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Höllengeld

## Erwin

Nachdem nunmehr meine Sammlung chinesischer Scheine in drei Auktionen in Shanghai versteigert wird, sammle ich nur noch Höllengeld. Das sind geldartige Scheine, die gedruckt werden, um für die Toten verbrannt zu werden. Chinesen in aller Herren Länder verbrennen mindestens einmal im Jahr, am Qingmingfest, diese Scheine, weil sie glauben, die Seelen der Verstorbenen bräuchten in der Überwelt (manchmal sagt man auch Unterwelt) Geld und Waren des täglichen Lebens. Sie sehen das Verbrennen als einen Reinigungsprozess an und glauben, mit dem Rauch steige der Wert des Geldes bzw. der verbrannten Gegenstände zur Überwelt auf. 
Ich möchte Euch in diesem Thread einige Höllengelder und ihre Symbolik vorstellen, wie sie von in Thailand lebenden Chinesen verbrannt werden, und hoffe, Euch nicht zu langweilen...
Hier der erste Schein, über „500“.  Er zeigt gewisse Elemente des echten 500-Baht-Scheins, z.B. die violette Grundfarbe, die „500“ oben rechts, die ๕00 oben rechts. Natürlich zeigt das Portrait nicht König Bhumiphol sondern den Jadekaiser Yu-Huang.  
Yu-Huang war der Legende nach der Sohn von König Jung-De und der Königin Bao-Yue. Obwohl Bao-Yue nicht mehr jung war, hatte sie zunächst keinen Sohn geboren. Der König Jing-De gab ein Edikt heraus, demzufolge siech die Dao-Priester zum Palast begeben und dort die notwendigen Riten zur Sicherstellung eines männlichen Erben zu vollziehen. In der darauf folgenden Nacht hatte die Königin einen Traum. Darin erschien ihr Lao-Jun, auf einem Drachen durch die Luft reitend und in seinen Armen ein männliches Baby haltend. Bao-Yue flehte Lao-Jun an, ihr den kleinen Jungen zu überlassen, und Lao-Jun stimmte zu. Am Morgen, als sie aufwachte, wusste sie, dass sie schwanger war. Später gebar sie den königlichen Erben, eben Yu-Huang. Dieser erwies sich von Kindheit an als äußerst großzügig, er verteilte die Palastgüter an die Armen. Nach dem Tode seines Vaters bestiegt er den Thron, aber schon wenige Tage später dankte er wieder ab, überließ das Zepter seinem Ersten Minister, verließ das Königreich und lebte als Eremit (nach Doré).
Später hören wir, wie Yu-Huang für politische Zwecke benutzt oder besser missbraucht wurde. 1005 musste Kaiser Zhen-Song einen für sein Land höchst ungünstigen Vertrag mit den Tungusen abschließen, was seine Stellung und das Ansehen der gesamten Dynastie diskreditierte. Sein Minister, Wang Qing-Zhao, gab ihm den Rat bekanntzugeben, er habe im Traum einen Brief von Yu-Huang erhalten, in dem der persönliche Besuch des Dynastiegründers Tai-Zu angekündigt worden sei. Tai-Zu sei dann auch wirklich erschienen. Dieser „Besuch“ bedeutete für den Kaiser eine Stärkung seiner Macht, weil jetzt sichergestellt war, dass der Dynastiegründer hinter dem Kaiser stand. 
1013 ließ dann Kaiser Zhen-Song aus Dankbarkeit einen Tempel „Yu Qing Gong“ für Yu-Huang errichten. Darin wurde eine Statue Yu-Huangs aufgestellt. Der Kaiser brachte hier Opfer dar…
Zwei Jahre später, 1015, gab der Kaiser dem Yu-Huang den Titel „Höchster Schöpfer des Himmels und des Universums“ und „Höchster Souverän des Himmels“.  Auch nannte er ihn „Shangdi“, das bedeutet „overlord“.
Seit jener Zeit setzten die einfachen Leute Yu-Huang und „Gott“ gleich. Daher war es den christlichen Missionaren nicht möglich, ihren Gott als Shangdi zu bezeichnen, weil das Volk darunter Yu-Huang verstand. Die einfachen Menschen glaubten, Yu-Huang sei ein personaler Gott, der in einem Palast lebe, Hof halte, Botschaften von Göttern empfange, die ihm niedriger gestellt seien.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Da mein Beitrag Anklang zu finden scheint, mache ich hier gleich weiter…
Bei dem hier gezeigten Höllengeldschein –er tauchte 1993 erstmals in Bangkok auf- findet sich kein wirklicher Anklang an eine echte Note. Nennwert 800.000.000! Man sieht, auch in der Überwelt gibt es Inflation!
Links zeigt der Schein -genau wie auf der zuerst gezeigten Note-  ein Fabelwesen der chinesischen Mythologie, ein so genanntes Qilin. Dieses Tier findet man häufiger auf Höllengeldscheinen.
Ursprünglich soll das männliche Tier Qi, das weibliche Lin genannt worden sein, woraus sich Qilin entwickelt habe (Doré). Nach Eberhard hat es den Körper eines Hirsches, den Schwanz eines Rindes, die Schuppe eines Fisches, gespaltene Zehen (d.h. Hufe). Ein Qilin frisst nichts Lebendes und tritt nicht auf Gras.
Das Qilin tritt in Zeiten eines allgemeinen Friedens auf, es ist ein Symbol des Reichtums und der Güte und soll Kindersegen bringen. Aus letzterem Grunde hing eine Frau früher das Bild eines Qilins an die Tür ihres Privatgemachs. Dass es ein Symbol der Güte ist, lässt sich nach Eberhard vielleicht daraus erklären, dass es auf nicht Lebendiges, nicht einmal auf Gras, tritt. 
Der Atem des Qilins erzeugt, wie auf dem Schein deutlich zu sehen ist, Goldbarren in Form so genannter Seidenschule (Sycees)und die flammende Perle.
Der Mutter des Konfuzius soll kurz vor der Geburt ihres Sohnes ein Qilin erblickt haben. Es soll ein Stück Jade ausgespuckt haben, auf dem unter anderem stand, ihr Sohn werde ein König ohne Thron. – Augenscheinlich habe die Bibliografen des Konfuzius diese Geschichte erfunden, um ihn zu glorifizieren.
Der hier gezeigte Schein wurde nicht in Thailand gedruckt, sondern aus China importiert. Jahr für Jahr kamen früher ein paar Monate vor dem Qingming-Fest (an dem man hauptsächlich diese Noten verbrennt) Agenten mit Musterbüchern aus China nach Thailand (auch nach Malaysia, Singapur,Indonesien) und die Händler bestellten dann so viel wie sie benötigen. Heute geht das alles Online. Jedes Jahr gibt es neue Typen, und jede auf Höllengeld spezialisierte Druckfirma entwirft Jahr für Jahr immer auffälligere und größere Scheine.  
Erwin

----------


## thedi

> ... die flammende Perle...


Handelt es sich bei dieser "flammenden Perle" um die Art Ball, die bei Drachenprozessionen in Thailand vor dem Drachen her tanzt? Ich habe mich immer gewundert, was dies bedeutet - und bekam bis jetzt nirgends eine Antwort. Weisst Du etwas darüber?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Erwin

Drachen mit flammender Perle sind oft Motive auf Höllengeldscheinen. Die hier gezeigte Note ist ein Beispiel dafür. Sie tauchte erstmals in den frühen 90er Jahren in Südthailand auf, stammt ursprünglich aus China, wurde über Malaysia (Penang) nach Hadyai und Nachbarstädte importiert.
Ich werde später noch auf das Drachenmotiv genauer eingehen, hier nur kurz (wg. Thedis Anfrage) zu der Perle: Ja, auch die Drachenperle stammt aus dem Atem des Drachens, ganz wie beim Qilin. Die Perle ist ein magisches Objekt, wer eine solche Perle isst, wird selbst zum Drachen. 
Der Legende nach hat ein gewisser Xiao Sheng eine solche Drachenperle gefunden. Eigentlich hätte er die Perle seinem Herrn weitergeben müssen, um das nicht tun zu müssen, verschluckte er die Perle und wurde selbst zum Drachen.
Im Daoismus (=Taoismus) wird die Drachenperle als Symbol der Unsterblichkeit angesehen.  Nach gewissen Quellen haben nur männliche Drachen eine solche Perle, sie soll in der Halsregion sitzen und kann ausgeatmet werden.
Oft sieht man 2 Drachen beieinander, die um „die Perle kämpfen“, nach anderen Quellen „mit der Perle spielen“. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Bei dem hier gezeigten Schein, ab 2016 in Bangkok gedruckt, handelt es sich um einen recht einfach gehaltenen 100er. Interessant ist die Nummer, die der individuellen Kontrollnummer auf Banknoten entspricht, hier natürlich eine Konstantnummer (also bei jedem Schein dieselbe). Die „9“ ist nach thailändischen Glauben glücksbringend. Das soll damit zusammenhängen, dass „gau“ 9 heißt, aber auch ähnlich klingt wie der erste Teil von „gaonah“, was Fortschritt bedeutet. 
Die ausgebende Bank heißt 冥都銀行， gesprochen Mingdu yinhang, was mit Dunkelwelt-Bank übersetzt werden kann. 
Man sieht auch, wie früher* auf fast alen echten chinesischen Geldscheinen, 2 kleine rote viereckige Siegel. 
Es sind die Siegel des Bankdirektors Yu-Huang (rechts) und seines Stellvertreters Yan Luo (links). Ihre Namen sind in den Quadratsiegeln mit einer besonderen Schrift, eben der Siegelschrift, geschrieben. 

* die kommunistischen Scheine seit 1949 tragen keine Siegel mehr, so wie die Scheine der DDR keine Unterschriften mehr trugen

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*weiß man, wie dieser brauch entstanden ist. oder hab ich ihn überlesen*

----------


## Erwin

Schon vor mehr als 1000 Jahren war es üblich, bei Begräbnissen dem Toten etwas Geld (Silber) auf den Mund bzw. in Grab zu legen. Doch haben Grabräuber systematisch diese Beigaben wieder ausgegraben. Daher kam man auf den Gedanken, statt der Silbermünzen Nachahmungen aus Ton beizugeben. 
Später wurde dann das Papiergeld erfunden und es lag nahe, nachgeahmtes Papiergeld als „Opfergeld“ ins Grab mitzugeben. Diese Opferpapiere waren oft (aber nicht immer) rot und gelb gefärbt, wobei „Gelb“ auf Gold hinweist. 
Die ersten solcher Opfergelder sahen nicht wie echte Geldscheine aus, stattdessen waren Münzen auf den Scheinen abgebildet. Auch bei den Geldscheinen der Mingzeit gab es Münzabbildungen, die Menschen damals konnten ja nicht lesen und man wollte ihnen deutlich machen, dass ein bestimmter Schein z.B. gleichwertig mit 300 Cashmünzen war. 
Erst nach der Xinhai-Revolution 1911, also nach Abschaffung des Kaisertums, wiesen die Scheine Merkmale von echten Banknoten auf, etwa Kontrollnummer, Nennwert, Siegel oder einen Banknamen.  
Da es jetzt auch viele ausländische Banken in China gab, die eigenes Geld herausgaben (z.B. die Deutsch-Asiatische Bank) und immer mehr Missionare im Lande wirkten, die den vorher in China unbekannten Begriff „Hölle“ verwendeten, nannte man die Scheine nunmehr (auf English) „hell bank notes“. Dieser Titel steht in English zusätzlich auf vielen Scheinen. 

Einen solchen Schein mit 200 Cash-Münzen (die meisten chines. Münzen waren aus Kupfer und hatte mittig ein 4eckiges Loch) bilde ich mal hier ab. Ich fand ihn in einem alten chinesischen Buch vom Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts. Ob der Schein wirklich aus der Zeit stammt, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen…

Wann man auf die Idee kam, Höllengeld zu verbrennen statt dem Toten im Grab beizugeben, weiß ich leider nicht genau.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Fast alle Motive auf den Höllengeldscheinen haben eine symbolische Bedeutung. Auf manchen Scheinen ist z.B. eine Kiefer abgebildet. Wegen seiner winterharten, mehrjährigen Nadeln und seiner Vitalität wurde 
sie zum Symbol der Langlebigkeit und Beständigkeit. Das Harz der Kiefer gilt analog dem Blut von Mensch und Tier als animierte Seelensubstanz („animated soul-substance“). Daoistische Weise verzehrten Kiefernharz, weil sie glauben, dadurch ihr Leben verlängern zu können oder sogar die Unsterblichkeit erringen zu können. So soll der Gründer der Shanddynastie so lange gelebt haben, weil er viel Kiefernharz aß. Zhao-ju soll (nach de Groot, „Human Life Prolonged by Pines“ in „The Relious Systems of China“) 170 Jahre alt geworden sein, ohne dass ihm Zähne ausfielen oder das Haar grau wurde,  weil er Kiefernharz aß. 
Es war eine alte Sitte, eine Kiefer auf das Grab eines Verstorbenen zu pflanzen. In der chinesischen Malerei wird kein Baum öfter abgebildet als die Kiefer.
Manchmal gilt die Kiefer auch als Zeichen für das Eheglück, weil jeweils 2 Nadeln in einer Scheide stecken.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Manchmal findet man auf Höllengeldscheinen einen Fisch, der aus dem Wasser springt. Es handelt sich immer um einen Karpfen, denn die Tiere tragen in der Nähe des Mauls so genannte Barteln, die den Tieren als Geschmacks und Tastorgane dienen. 
Der Karpfen heißt auf Chinesisch Li, das ist lautgleich mit Li = Vorteil. Daher symbolisiert der Karpfen Vorteile im Geschäftsleben.
Früher gab es in China die Sitte, einen gefangenen Karpfen freizulassen. Das sollte Glück bringen. In vielen Erzählungen wird berichtet, Drachen würden in der Gestalt von Karpfen im Wasser schwimmen. So sei auch einmal der Drachenkönig („Longwang“) als Karpfen gefangen und dann freigelassen worden. 
Auch in Thailand werden noch heute kleine Fische freigelassen, weil das eine gute Tat sei, erhofft man sich davon Glück. 
Der gezeigte 800.000.000er Schein tauchte in Bangkok erstmals nach 1990 auf. Er wurde von China importiert. Die merkwürdige Wertstufe 800.000.000 erklärt sich daraus, dass „8“ im Chinesischen eine Glückszahl bedeutet (im Thai ist die „9“)
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Ein Forumsmitglied hat per e-mail gefragt, was das Tor bedeute, das auf der Note links oben zu sehen ist. Ich erlaube mir, die Antwort hier zu geben: Es ist ein so genanntes Drachentor.
Was hat es damit auf sich?
Nun, gewisse Stromschnellen in Flüssen werden Drachentore genannt. Ein solches Drachentor soll im Gelben Fluss (Huanghe) zu finden sein, eine anderes im Huangpu-Fluß, der durch Shanghai fließt und kurz vor der Mündung des Jangteflusses ins Meer noch in diesen hineinfließt. 
Auf Bildern werden diese „Drachentore“ meist nicht als Stromschnellen, sondern als dreiteilige Tore dargestellt. Der Legende nach sollen Karpfen, die es schaffen, sich durch ein solches Drachentor hindurch zu kämpfen, sich sogleich in Drachen verwandeln. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Auf einigen Höllengeldscheinen ist auch der Buddha der Zukunft, Milefo, abgebildet. Man sagt, der Buddhismus kenne einen500 Jahre währende Periode der Gründung, in der das „Rad des Gesetzes“ sich aktiv dreht, eine 1000 Jahre dauernde Periode der Ausbreitung und eine 3000 Jahre währende Periode des Niedergangs, in der es so weit kommen wird, dass die Gesetze des Buddhismus nicht mehr beachtet, ja sogar völlig vergessen sein können. Danach kommt Milefo, eine Manifestation des Maitreya, und setzt auf der Erde wieder die verlorenen Wahrheiten des Buddhismus durch. (nach Doré)
Milefo steht als sitzende Statue oft in Tempeln. Er ist überaus leicht erkennbar: Sein Gesicht lacht, er hat dicke Wangen, die Kleidung lässt einen dicken Bauch frei. Er drückt in jeder Weise rundum Zufriedenheit aus. Europäer haben den Begriff „Lachender Buddha“ geprägt. Nach Eberhard kam der „Dickbauchbuddha“ in der Songzeit auf.
Hier mal ein Bespiel eines älteren Scheines, von ca. 1930-1940. Die ausgebende Bank nennt sich Minguo-Bank, was Dunkelland-Bank bedeutet. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Oft findet man auf Höllengeldscheinen eine Gruppe von drei Männern, diese Gruppe wird Fulushou oder „3 Sterne“ genannt. Es handelt sich um die drei Personen Fu, Lu und Shou.
Die drei Personen zusammen repräsentieren ein erstrebenswertes Leben in China.
Fu soll ganz allgemein für Glück und Wohlhabenheit sorgen. 
Lu, dargestellt durch eine Person mit einer Kopfbedeckung, wie sie im alten China ein hoher Würdenträger trug,  kümmert sich um den Status eines Menschen. Erhält einer einen höheren Posten, verdankt er das dem Lu…
Shou, dargestellt durch einen alten Mann mit hoher Stirn, Pfirsich in der einen Hand, Stock in der anderen,  bringt Gesundheit und langes Leben.
In fast jedem chinesischen Haushalt steht eine Gruppe von drei Statuetten, eben Fulushou, in der Hoffnung, dass die drei wichtigsten Attribute eines guten Lebens eintreffen mögen…
Kein Wunder, dass Fulushou auch auf Höllengeldscheinen zu finden ist, will man doch dafür sorgen, dass die Seelen der Verstorbenen auch Glück, Status und Gesundheit haben. 
Der hier gezeigte Schein wurde mir kürzlich aus Bangkok zugeschickt, wo er auch gedruckt wurde (ich kenne alle Druckereien in Thailand, die Höllengeld herstellen). Es lautet über 1.000.000.000 Yuan.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Die hier gezeigte Note über 50 (Baht) stammt ebenfalls aus Bangkok. Wie die Zahl recht oben andeutet, wurde sie im Jahre 2545 buddhistischer Zeitrechnung gedruckt, zieht man 543 ab, erhält man die Jahreszahl unserer christlichen Zeitrechnung, nämlich 2002. Das ist dann auch die Zahl, die man unten in der Mitte der Note findet. 
Ich habe mich gefragt, warum die Note außer dem Portrait links noch ein weiteres, geisterhaft wirkendes Portrait im rechten Teil der Note trägt. Zunächst wusste ich die Frage nicht zu beantworten. Aber als ich die Druckerei besuchte, in der die Noten gedruckt worden sind, und dabei auch mit dem Designer (es ist der Sohn des Druckereibesitzers) sprach, erfuhr ich, dass dies das Wasserzeichen einer echten Banknote nachahmen sollte! 
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Interessant, dass das Geistergeld den realen Geldscheinen so nahe kommen soll. Das sind wahre Kunstwerke. 
Im neuen Wat Thung Setthi bei der Stadt Khon Kaen bewacht der Drache einen Geldschatz. Dieser besteht aber aus kopierten Geldscheinen.
Einer trug sogar das Bild von Mao Tse Tung.





Vor dieser Drachengruppe saßen zwei ältere Frauen am Boden, die in ihrer Mitte ein rundes Holzbrett hatten mit seltsamen Zeichen darauf.
Sie murmelten irgendwelche Sprüche oder Gebete. Dann wurde gewürfelt und in einem Buch nachgelesen und wieder gemurmelt.
Ob das ein Orakel war, das hier befragt wurde?

----------


## Erwin

Tatsächlich gibt es auch Höllengeld mit Mao drauf, aber nur in China. 
Die heir gezeigte Note über 20 Yuan zeigt links auf dem weißen Schaurand auch eine Art Wasserzeichen, diesmal als monochrom graues, kleines Portrait. 
In der Nähe dieses "Wasserzeichens" sieht man eine Anzahl winziger roter Kreise. Es sind die so genannten Omronpunkte. Auf den echten Noten dienen sie dazu, dass die Note nicht gescannt oder von einem Farbkopierer kopiert werden kann.  
Die gezeigte Note fand ich in Kunming, Provinz Yunnan, China. 

Die auf wein4tlers Bild zu sehende 100-Yuan-Note mit Mao ist kein Höllengeld, da die echte Bank angegeben ist, allerdings ist es auch kein echtes Geld, da die 100-Yuan-Noten rot sein müssen, nicht grünlich
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Auf dieser 10-Baht-Note sieht man den Herrn der Unterwelt, in seiner linken Hand hält (also an der rechten Seite der Note) hält er etwas grünes, auf dem rote Punkte zu sehen sind. Was hat es damit auf sich?
Es ist ein Zepter, Ruyi genannt. „Ruyi“ bedeutet „nach meinem Willen“ oder „gemäß meinen Wünschen“ und gilt als Zeichen der Autorität. 
Links oben sieht man undeutlich ein zweites, kleineres  Portrait, es soll wieder das Wasserzeichen einer Note darstellen.
In der Mitte oben sieht man einen Kreis mit dem chines. Zeichen „fu“, das heißt „Glück“. 
Die Nummer der note lautet 8888888, weil „8“ im Chinesischen die Glückszahl ist. Jahr für Jahr werden z.B. in Hongkong Autoschilder mit 888… Nummern versteigert, sie bringen Zigtausende von Hongkongdollars.
Über der zentralen thailändischen Wertstufe sieht man klein gedruckt „CHAIRMAN BOARD OF COMMISSIONERS OF CURRENCY THE HELL BANKNOTE“.
Die Note stammt aus diesem Jahr (2017). 

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier sehen wir einen 500-Euro-Schein, bei dem unser 50er nachgeahmt wird. Selbst das Hologramm unten rechts findet sich, wenn auch der beim echten Schein gewohnte Kippeffekt, bei dem sich die 500 in ein Architekturelement verwandelt, natürlich  nicht eintritt.
Man hat einfach den 500er kopiert und links das Portrait mit dem Zusatz „tongyong difu“ = „in der Unterwelt zu benutzen“ hinzugesetzt und die Farbe von „500 Euro“ verändert.
Der zu der Serie gehörende 50-Euro.-Schein, den ich eigentlich hier zeigen wollte,  ist so gut nachgeahmt, dass mein Scanner sich weigert, ihn zu kopieren!
Auf der Rückseite beginnt die Nr. mit einem X, was bedeutet, dass das der Kopie zugrundeliegende Original für Deutschland gedruckt worden war.
Gefunden in Bangkok, 2004. Das passt auch zur Unterschrift „Trichet“, der ja seit Nov. 2003 Präsident der Europäischen Zentralbank war.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Auf diesem Höllengeldschein über 1.000.000.000 Yuan findet sich kein Portrait, sondern eine Art dreiteiliges Tor, darauf steht "ming du cheng", d.h. Hauptstadt der Dunkelwelt. Vor dem Tor findet sich ein so genannter Geldbaum. Es ist ein Baum, an dessen Ästen Cashmünzen wachsen. Im Chinesischen gibt es den Ausdruck „den Geldbaum schütteln“, d.h. reich werden.
Außerdem finden sich auf einem Podest 6 goldene Sycees, das sind Edelmetallbarren (gab es eigentlich nur in Silber, aber auf Höllengeld sind sie stets aus Gold, Gold ist ja noch mehr wert). Diese Silberbarren mit ihrer spezifischen Form waren früher Zahlungsmittel, sie wurden jeweils gewogen…

Bangkok, 90er Jahre

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Ist wirklich unglaublich wieviel Mühe hier aufgewendet wird zur Herstellung von Geister- oder Höllengeld. Ob die Verstorbenen drüben, wo immer sie sind,  diese Geldscheine ebenfalls sammeln?

----------


## Erwin

Der Pfau hat in China nur wenig Symbolwert. Bei Doré wird er z.B. überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Eberhard sagt, der Pfau versinnbildliche Würde und Schönheit, auch vertreibe er Geister. Frayne fügt noch hinzu, der Pfau symbolisiere eine hohe Position im Beamtentum.
Insgesamt gibt es den Pfau auf Höllengeldscheinen recht selten. Oft ist es kaum möglich, Phoenix und Pfau zu unterscheiden. Auf dieser Note, sie stammt aus den 90er Jahren, von Bangkok (aber von China importiert), handelt es sich aber eindeutig um den Pfau…
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Das Konzept der Wandlung
Warum müssen Höllengeldscheine und Gegenstände des täglichen Lebens eigentlich verbrannt werden?
Nun, man glaubt, dass beim Verbrennen eine Transformation, eine Wesensverwandlung stattfindet, chinesisch „hua“ genannt. Nach chinesischem Glauben haben die Dinge dieser Welt und die des Jenseits nicht die gleich Art der Existenz. Durch den Prozess der Verbrennung wird es den Dingen des Diesseits ermöglicht, ins Jenseits zu gelangen und dort weiter zu existieren. Seit der Songdynastie kennt man das rituelle Verbrennen von Papier, es wurde Huazhi (Wandlung von Papier) genannt. 
Verbrennen heißt auch zerstören. Das heißt, man opfert die Gegenstände, die man verbrennt. Man glaubt, dass aus dem nachgeahmten Geld im Jenseits echtes Geld werde, das man dort benutzen könne. Hou (in seiner Doktorarbeit über „monnaie d’offrande“ =Opfergeld) nennt das „qualitative Wandlung.
Das Geld kann sich bei der Wandlung aber auch vermehren, eventuell in Verbindung mit magischen Sprüchen. Das ist die so genannte quantitative Wandlung. Das Feuer, unterstützt vom Wind, lässt die Opfergaben dem zukommen, dem die Opfer zugedacht sind.
Verbrennt man eine größere Menge Opfergeld im Freien, so geschieht es häufiger, dass der Wind die Papierfetzen hochwirbelt. Dies gilt als Zeichen für die Annahme des Opfers. Das Opfer wird nicht immer angenommen, die Wandlung gelingt nicht immer. Dieses nicht angenommene Geld wird auf einem großen und immer riesiger werdenden Berg, dem „Berg des defekten Geldes“ („po qian shan“), aufgehäuft. Gründe für die Nichtannahme des Opfers können sein: jemand glaubt nicht an Buddha; jemand hat einen Menschen getötet; jemand hat Weit getrunken; oder jemand, der dem Tode nahe ist, verbrennt Papiergeld, um sich loszukaufen…
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Schade, dass so wenige etwas schreiben… ich will versuchen, in Zukunft etwas mehr zu posten. Hier nochmal zum Thema Höllengeld. Vielleicht interessiert den Einen oder Anderen von Euch ein Schein, den ich von meiner letzten Reise mitgebracht habe, er ist einer der schönsten Höllengeldscheine, die je ausgegeben wurden, denke ich.
Der Schein verwendet die modernen „kurzen“ Schriftzeichen.
Unten am Rande steht 天地银行 (tiāndì yínháng), das ist der Name der ausgebenden Bank: Tiandi-Bank.: Tiandi bedeutet wörtlich „himmlicher Ort“ und kann mit Paradies übersetzt werden.
Die Wertstufe lautet捌万两(bā wàn liǎng), wörtlich 8mal 10.000 Liang, also 80.000 Liang. Liang war/ist eine Gewichtseinheit, meist für Silber, aber auch für Gold, entspricht heute 50g. Also 80.000mal 50g Silber bzw. Gold。
Rechts finden Sie unter der roten Wertstufe ein Gefäß, auf dem in Langzeichen  聚寶盆 (jùbǎopén) steht, d.h. wörtlich „Schatzgefäß“; entsprechend sieht man am oberen Rand des Gefäßes goldene Münzen herausragen.
Links sieht man ein achteckiges Gebilde, Bagua genannt, chinesisch heißt das八卦 (bāguà). Im Deutschen spricht man auch von den „Acht Trigrammen“. Es sind Symbole (und in diesem Fall Wörter und Zahlen), die der Weissagung dienen.
Leider sind die Zeichen um das Bagua herum in der oberen Hälfte alle von der Goldfolie bedeckt, so dass ich sie im Moment nicht lesen kann. Es wäre zu aufwändig, die Zeichen zu rekonstruieren, obwohl ich vielleicht Noten fände, die solche Zeichen ohne Goldfolie zeigen.
Am linken Rand steht vertikal angeordnet平安吉样 (píng'ān jíyàng), = sicher und gesund.
Am rechten Rand entsprechend 财丁兴旺 (cáidīng xīngwàng), Bedeutung: Das Glück möge gedeihen!
Ganz oben, gewissermaßen als Überschrift, steht祖先币 (zǔxiānbì), das heißt „Geld für die Ahnen“ oder „Geld für die Vorfahren“.
Um den Reichtum, den man dem oder den Verstorbenen, für die man das Geld verbrennt, wünscht, zu betonen, hat man noch 2 große und 6 kleine gelbe Sycees aufgezeichnet. Gelb = aus Gold. Das Wort „Sycee“ (im Englischen Saissie gesprochen) kommt aus dem Kantonesischen „saici“, Auf Hochchinesischen wird es „xìsī ausgesprochen, es kann also nicht daher kommen. Sycees waren in der Qingdynastie von speziellen Silberschmieden hergestellte Silber- oder Goldbarren bestimmter Form, die nach Gewicht gehandelt wurden.

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*Hallo Erwin.
Ich glaube schon das sich der eine oder andere dafür interessiert, aber für die meisten von uns hier ist das nur buntes Papier.
Das ist nicht böse gemeint, und das die Symbole und Wertzeichen einen Sinn haben entgeht zumindest mir. Ich finde diesen Bericht aber trotzdem sehr interessant*

----------


## Erwin

Ja, natürlich weiß ich, das „Höllengeld“ nicht jeden interessiert, für die meisten Forumler sind es eben nur, wie Du richtig sagst, bunte Blättchen. Immerhin haben bei meinem letzten Post 6 Leute „danke“ gedrückt…
Ich habe die Scheine erstmals kennen gelernt –vorher hatte ich keine Ahnung, dass sie existieren- als jemand in meinem Freundeskreis in Thailand verstarb und ich bei der Beerdigung dabeisein konnte. Da wurden solche Scheine verbrannt… Von da an habe ich diese Scheine systematisch gesammelt.
Sie bringen mir auch einen gewissen finanziellen Vorteil. Wenn ich z.B. nach Penang oder Hongkong reise, finde ich jedes Mal ca. 160-250 für mich neue Typen. Ein Päckchen mit 25-60 solcher Höllengelder kostet ca. 30 bis 50 Cent. Nun kenne ich weltweit 10 Sammler, die intensiv diese Scheine sammeln. Alle reisen selber nicht nach Asien und haben keine Beziehungen nach Asien, so dass sie selber keine Scheine finden. Meist kaufen sie im Internet, da kostet normalerweise 1 Schein ca. 1 US $ plus (das oft gesalzene) Porto. 
Ich selber verkaufe zunächst aber alle Scheine, die ich finde, an die 10 mir bekannten Sammler. Jeder Schein kostet 50 Cent. Das heißt, jedes Päckchen, das ich kaufe, bringt mir zunächst sicher 5 € ( o.k., minus 30-50 Cent mein Kaufpreis)- Nehmen wir an, ich finde –und das ist das Minumum- 160 verschiedene, dann sind das 800 €. Damit ist mein Flug bezahlt! Dann stelle ich Sätze zusammen, 100, 200, 500, ja 1000 verschiedene, die ich –zugegebenermaßen nicht häufig- verkaufen kann, aber immerhin, manchmal bestellt einer einen Satz. Auch kenne ich Flohmarkthändler, die mir solche Scheine abkaufen, die verkaufen die Scheine dann auf dem Flohmarkt und schreiben dran „Stück 2 €“.  Und es muss Menschen geben, die auf dem Flohmarkt die Scheine kaufen, denn die meisten Flohmarkthändler bestellen nach einiger Zeit nach.
Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*Es ist irgendwie schon toll was alles gesammelt wird. Das Sammeln wird aber dann erst interessant wenn man die Dinge die man Sammelt auch erklären und deuten kann. Bei deinem Höllengeld muss man ja auch die Schrift und Symbolik kennen. Dann wird aus einem kleinen etwas auf einmal doch eine interessantes etwas daraus. Bring es Unglück wenn Lebende sich dieses Geld zur Dekoration Rahmen und an die Wand hängen. Irgendwie gefallen mir die Scheine.
Gruß Frank
*

----------


## Willi Wacker

Erwin
verrate nicht all deine Geheinisse
später bist du nur so von " Höllengeldverkäufern " umzingelt  ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Die Opferung von Geistergeld oder Höllengeld*

In manchen Regionen Chinas glaubt man auch, dass sich die „Tore zur Hölle“ nur an einem bestimmten Tag öffnen, wie z.B. dem Fest der hungrigen Geister in Hongkong.
Auch von der chinesischstämmigen Bevölkerung Süd-Thailands wird alljährlich zum Vollmond im siebten Monat des chinesischen Mondkalenders das traditionelle „Fest der hungrigen Geister“ gefeiert.
In der Vorstellungen der Chinesen öffnen sich am letzten Tag des sechsten Mondmonats die Pforten zu der Region der Hungrigen Geister, so dass dessen Bewohner sich zur Erde begeben können. Sie konnten das ganze Jahr über ihren Hunger nicht stillen, da ihre Angehörigen sie vielleicht nicht mit Opfergaben bedacht hatten. So durchwandern die Ausgehungerten in den folgenden vier Wochen ziellos die Welt, wobei sie sich am liebsten auf Friedhöfen oder anderen abgelegenen Orten aufhalten. Durch Opfergaben kann ihr Los abgemildert werden. Da sie meistens keine normalen Münder haben, was sie bei der Nahrungsaufnahme der Opfergaben stark beeinträchtigt, bereitet man ihnen eine spezielle Süßigkeit zu, das sogenannte „khanom laa“ (Thai: ขนมลา).
Am letzten Tag des Monats müssen die hungrigen Geister in ihre Geisterwelt zurückkehren. Ihnen wird ein Abschiedsfest bereitet, indem man in den chinesischen Tempeln Geistergeld, Papierkleidung und andere Gegenstände aus Papier verbrennt, so dass die Geister diese Gaben mitnehmen können.

Gemäß der traditionelle Weltsicht der thailändischen Buddhisten (im *Traibhumikatha* beschrieben) leben in der „Region der Hungrigen Geister“ (เปรตภูมิ) „Preta Phum“ die verschiedensten Arten von Geistern. 
Das Aussehen und die Lebensweise der Geister ist durch ihre Missetaten bestimmt, die sie in vorherigen Leben begangen haben. Zum Beispiel sind zwar einige sehr groß, haben aber nur einen Mund von der Größe eines Nadelöhrs; sie heulen die ganze Zeit, weil sie nie satt werden können. Im letzten Leben waren sie sehr neidisch, spendeten nie Nahrung für die Mönche und betrogen ihre Mitmenschen, um sich selbst zu bereichern. Andere Geister haben zwar einen wunderschönen Körper, da sie früher als Mönche oder Nonnen ordiniert waren, aber sie haben das Maul eines Schweins, da sie schlecht über ihre Lehrer gesprochen haben. Wieder andere Geister werden tagsüber immer wieder erstochen, erschlagen und erschossen, nachts jedoch werden sie zu Devatas, die sich einiger luxuriöser Stunden erfreuen können. Im letzten Leben führten sie nachts zwar ein religiöses Leben, indem sie die Fünf Silas beachteten, tagsüber jedoch waren sie Jäger, die Wild in den Wäldern jagten.
Auch das Schlafen wird den Hungergeistern schwer gemacht. Dämonische Wesen oder das Heißwerden des Bodens halten sie davon ab, sich hinzulegen und zu schlafen.
In buddhistischen Tempelanlagen (Wat) in Thailand werden häufig grotesk aussehende Gipsfiguren von Pretas zur Belehrung der Gläubigen ausgestellt.

Auch bei Beerdigungen wird Höllengeld verbrannt und quasi als letzte Gabe an die Angehörigen weitergegeben. Ob das Handy dann aber im Jenseits auch funktioniert und weshalb dennoch keine Verbindung ins Diesseits möglich ist, bleibt aber wohl weiterhin ein Geheimnis. 
Genauso die Frage, was für einen Steckdosenadapter man im Jenseits benötigen wird. Hihihi.
Meist findet sich auf dem Höllengeld das Abbild des Jade-Kaisers, dem Herrscher der Unterwelt.
In der Vorstellung vieler Chinesen lässt sich mit Höllengeld zur Not auch der Erdengott Yan Wang bestechen, dem die Seelen auf ihrer Wanderung als Erstem begegnen.
Höllengeld für die wohlige Wärme in chinesischen Stuben, wurde mit alten Banknoten der Chinesischen Peoples Bank erstmals in Zhengzhou getestet. Eine Tonne Geldscheine kann demnach 660 Kilowattstunden Strom erzeugen. Das erlaubt den Kohleverbrauch zur Erzeugung von Elektrizität jedes Jahr um 4.000 Tonnen zu verringern. „Kohle“ erhält somit in diesem Zusammenhang eine völlig neue Bedeutung, ebenso die Bezeichnung Höllengeld, für die so gespendete Wärme.

----------


## Erwin

Hier mal die Rückseite eines noch vor wenigen Jahren in Thailand benutzten Höllengeldscheins. An der Unterkante steht ein Satz auf Thai: ใช้ได้ทั้งสวรรค์และยมโลก (chai dai thang sawann läh yommalohk).
Das Wort ยมโลก (yommalohk) ist zusammengesetzt aus „yomma“ und „lohk“, „lohk“ wird im Thai oft benutzt, es bedeutet „Welt“,  kommt aus dem Sanskrit und ist verwandt mit dem griechischen „logos“,  woher unsere Wörter „Logik“, „logisch“ usw. stammen. 
„Yomma“ ist Yama, der hinduistische Gott des Todes und Herrscher der Unterwelt, bei dem die Geister der Verstorbenen wohnen (bei wikipedia kann man eine Menge über Yama finden, ich will das hier nicht wiederholen…)
„ยมโลก“ = yommalohk bedeutet als „Welt des Yama“, also etwa Hölle. 
Ein weiteres Wort im obigen Satz ist „สวรรค์“ (savann), es kommt vom Sanskrit „svarga“ und bedeutet Himmel. Wenn ein normaler Mensch stirbt, sagt man ตาย (dtai), beim König sagt man jedoch สววรคต (zum Himmel aufsteigen). 
Der Satz bedeutet also: kann sowohl im Himmel als auch in der Hölle benutzt werden.
Das Gebäude mit den vielen Eingängen ist nach Ausweis der 4 Schriftzeichen die Mingdu-Bank, also die Unterweltbank (die diesen Schein ausgegeben hat). 
Rechts und links sieht man jeweils einen senkrechten „Balken“ mit je 3 Blüten. Auch die sind nicht willkürlich erfunden, sondern stammen von einem alten thailändischen Geldschein: auf dem hier (mit Erlaubnis) abgebildeten  50-Satang-Schein sieht man genau diesen Balken an der rechten Seite (das waren noch Zeiten, als 50 Satang = ½ als Geldschein umliefen…)
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

zu blöde: muss natürlich heßen: "sieht man diesen Balken an der* linken* Seite, leider zu spät, um es im Text noch zu ändern. 
Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Heute bei uns im gutsortierten Chinesensupermarkt entdeckt

Höllengeld....das Packetchen für 2,50 €

----------


## Erwin

Erst heute sehe ich, dass Willi W. diesen Schein gepostet hat. Ich habe gleich nachgesehen, ob ich ihn habe, Gottseidank ja!
Er ist nicht ganz uninteressant, denn als (englische) Überschrift hat er PARADISE BANK  statt HELL BANK. Die Bezeichnung „Hölle“ als Ort der ewigen Verdammnis gab es ursprünglich im chinesischen Denken gar nicht. Erst die christlichen Missionare haben diesen Begriff nach China gebracht. 
In der chinesischen Volksreligion, die auf taoistischen und buddhistischen Vorstellungen beruht, gibt es ein Diyu (wörtlich: Erdgefängnis) genanntes „Fegefeuer“, das als Reinigung dient und auf die Reinkarnation vorbereitet.
Auf Höllengeldscheinen spricht man manchmal umschreibend von „currency of the other world“, „currency of the underworld“, oder "currency of the overworld“. Seit ca. 2000 kommt auf den Scheinen der Begriff „Paradise Money“ vor. 
Auf dem von Willi gezeigten Schein ist man aber nicht ganz konsequent, denn im Unterdruck, auf den Bögen, steht in kleinen Buchstaben immer noch „HELL BANK NOTE“. 
Auf der Rückseite findet sich ein mehrstöckiges Gebäude, es ist die "Paradise Bank" im Jenseits, wie der Designer sie sich vorstellt. 
Den von Willi gezeigten Schein habe ich erstmals 2008 in Hongkong gesehen. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Auf diesen beiden –finde ich- wunderschönen Höllengeldscheinen sieht man links einen farbreichen Vogel, es ist der Phönix, der in der Mythologie der Chinesen eine große Rolle spielt 
Ursprünglich hieß der männliche Phönixvogel im Chinesischen „fèng“ (鳳), der weibliche „huáng“ (凰),  und in der Hanzeit sehen wir oft Bilder, bei denen die beiden sich gegenüberstehen. Aber in der späteren Yuanzeit wurden die beiden Zeichen zu einem Begriff „fènghuáng“ (鳳凰) zusammengezogen und das Kompositum steht seitdem für das Weibliche. Das Männliche wird durch den Drachen verkörpert. 
Ein Phönix erscheint nur in Zeiten der Prosperität. In unruhigen, unsicheren Zeiten bleibt er verborgen. 
Man hat spekuliert, dass der Phönix als legendärer Vogel zurückgeht auf die Erinnerung an den „Asiatischen Strauß“, einen Vogel, der nach der letzten Eiszeit ausstarb und -wie archaeologisch nachgewiesen- von den damals in China lebenden Menschen gejagt wurde. 
Der Phönix wird als Produkt der Sonne angesehen. Folglich findet man in vielen Darstellungen, dass der Phönix eine Sonne ansieht. Das ist auch auf einem der beiden hier gezeigten Scheinen der Fall. 
Beide Höllengelder wurden um 1998 in Thailand benutzt, waren aber aus China importiert.
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Auf dem zweiten Geldschein sieht der Phönix aber eher einem Pfau ähnlich. Der Pfau steht seit Jahrtausenden als Symbolfigur für Herrschertum und Schönheit. Auch die frühe christliche Kirche hat dem Pfau, dem Paradiesvogel, einen festen Platz zugewiesen. Er ist das Symbol des Himmels, der Seligkeit und des Glücks. Man war damals der festen Überzeugung, Pfauenfleisch sei unverweslich (laut Augustinus), so wurde der Pfau zum Symbol der Auferstehung und der Unverweslichkeit der Leibseele und somit zum Symbol für Unsterblichkeit. Später wurde der Pfau in der christlichen Kirche aber zum Symbol für Eitelkeit. Außerdem hielt man es in Europa für Unglück bringend, die Federn eines Pfaus im Haus aufzubewahren. Dieser Aberglaube hängt mit den augengleichen Zeichnungen auf den Federn des Pfaus zusammen. Im Mittelmeerraum wurden diese als „Teufelsaugen“ betrachtet, gleichgesetzt mit dem immer aufmerksamen und neidischen Blick Liliths (der ersten Frau Adams), die in manchen Gebieten als weiblicher Dämons galt und für unerklärliche Todesfälle und andere Arten von Unglück die Schuld trug.
In China beispielsweise ist der Pfau ein Sinnbild für Schönheit, Reichtum, Königlichkeit, Leidenschaft, die Seele und die Liebe. Er ist ein heiliges Tier, verkörpert das Rad des Lebens und steht für die Ming-Dynastie. Der Pfau ist der Göttin der Barmherzigkeit Kwan-yin geweiht. Dieser Göttin wird auch der mythische Phönix zugeordnet, der in bildlichen Darstellungen meist mit dem Kopf eines Fasan und mit dem Hinterleib eines Pfau ausgestattet ist. Die Chinesen glauben, dass der Blick eines Pfaues eine solche Kraft besitzt, dass er Frauen schwängern kann. Außerdem ist der Pfau in China, das Symbol von solch großem Mitleid und Mitgefühl, dass man sich erzählt, er stirbt aus Kummer über den Tod seiner Gemahlin und so wird er auch zu einem Symbol für die ewige Liebe und Treue.

----------


## Erwin

Danke für die Ausführungen, wein4tler. Doch handelt es sich auch bei 2. Bild um einen Phönix, nicht um einen Pfau. Wenn natürlich auch dem Designer, der ja nicht weiß, wie ein Phönix ausgesehen hat, bei der Zeichnung das Bild eines Pfaus vor Augen geschwebt haben mag. Die Chinesen denken auch, der Körper des Phönix sei zusammengesetzt aus dem Körper anderer Vogel, er habe den Kopf eines Fasans, den Körper einer Mandarinente, die Schwanzfedern eines Pfaus, usw. Insofern hast Du durchaus Recht, wenn Du sagst, der Vogel sieht wie ein Pfau aus. Aber die Sonne vor dem Kopf des Vogels ist ein sicheres Indiz dafür, dass hier der Phönix gemeint ist. 
Der Pfau heiß im Chinesischen kǒngquè  (孔雀). Wenn er sich aus Höllengeldscheinen findet, dann praktisch immer als Paar.  Ich füge mal den Scan eines solchen Scheines bei.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Auch diese Art von Papier wird verbrannt, es ist zwar ein Opferpapier, aber kein Höllengeld im eigentlichen Sinn, weist keinen Nennwert auf, wird auch nicht für die Toten verbrannt, sondern der, der dieses Papier verbrennt, will etwas für sich selbst erbitrten...

Man sieht Guanyin, die berühmte Göttin der Gnade. Sie sitzt auf einer Lotosblüte und wird begleitet von 2 Kindern. Der Vogel neben ihrem Kopf ist der Phönix. 

Oben finden wir 5 chinesische Zeichen in altem Stil:: 觀音保佑金 „guanyin baoyou jin” = „Guanyin beschützt das Gold“. Unten sehen wir 4 Zeichen in neuem Stil: 观音赐福 “guanyin ci fu” = “Guanyin bringt Glück“.

Rechts steht eine Bitte: 求 子 得 子 子 成 龍 “qiu zi de zi zi cheng long” = “ich bitte Dich, lass mich schwanger werden und einen Sohn bekommen, der einem Drachen gleicht.

Links eine weitere Bitte:  求 財 得 財 財 成 山 “qiu cai de cai cai cheng shan” Ich bitte Dich, gib mit einen Berg Geld”.

Dieses Opferpapier soll also Fruchtbarkeit und Reichtum bewirken.

In Thailand ist es üblich, bei der Verbrennung dieser und ähnlicher Papiere folgendes Gebet zu sprechen: Gesegnete Mutter Guanyin! Ich bitte Dich, hilf mit schwanger zu werden! Hilf mir ein gesundes Kind zu empfangen. Ich bitte darum von meinem ganzen Herzen, mit meiner Seele und  it meinem Körper, in Deinem heiligen Namen…

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*@ Erwin.
Ich gehe einmal davon aus, das du Deutsch recht flüssig mit der Tastatur schreibst. Aber du brauchst doch mehre Tastaturen.Einmal Deutsch Thai ist ja noch ok. Ich kann auch mehre sprachen auf einer Tastatur einstellen, solange sie meine Lateinische Buchstaben brauchen. Aber noch Chinesische einfach und Traditionelle Zeichen wie klappt das. Mit einer Virtuellen Tastatur?*

----------


## Willi Wacker

... Ich gehe mal davon aus das es einfach kopiert wurde

----------


## wein4tler

Frank_rt, bei meinem Apple-Notebook kann ich eine virtuelle Tastatur erstellen. Funktioniert für russisch, thailändisch und für chinesisch u.a.

----------


## frank_rt

*@wein4tler, diese Idee ist mir zu spät gekommen. Glaube ich mittlerweile auch.
Aber Danke für deine Antwort
*

----------


## Erwin

Hallo Frank und die anderen Forumler, die sich dafür interessieren.
Zunächst muss ich sagen, dass ich vom PC nichts verstehe, ich kann in nur benutzen, aber nichts wirklich erklären, oder reparieren, oder die Hintergründe verstehen. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob meine sehr laienhaften Erklärungen Euch weiterhelfen.
Als ich den PC kaufte, ließ ich ihn von meinem Sohn einrichten. Ich sagte ihm, ich möchte Deutsch, Thai und Chinesisch damit schreiben.

Er sagte, diese und sehr viele andere Sprachen stecken in „Word“ drin, man müsse nur die  jeweiligen Sprachen aktivieren. In einer Leiste unten am Bildschirm steht normalerweise „Deutsch“.  Klicke ich auf dieses Wort, erschein ein Pop-up-Fenster, darin steht neben „Deutsch“ noch „Thai“ und „Chinesisch (vereinfachte Zeichen).

Ich habe zwei Tastaturen, die beide gleichzeitig an dem PC geschaltet sind. Ist „Deutsch“ aktiviert, schreibe ich mit der deutschen Tastatur, ist „Thai“ aktiviert, schreibe ich mit der Thai Tastatur.  Sie wird Kedmanee-Tastatur genannt.
Will ich Chinesisch schreiben, nehme ich die Deutsche Tastatur, stelle aber im Pop-up-Fenster Chinesisch ein。 Zu jedem chines. Zeichen, das ich schreiben will, gibt es genau eine so genannte Pinyin-Umschrift. Angenommen, ich will das Zeichen 我 schreiben, dann gebe ich die Umschrift „wo“ ein. Daraufhin erscheint eine Auswahl-Leiste mit 10 Zeichen, die alle die Umschrift „wo“ haben. Angenommen, mein „wo“ ist das 8. Zeichen in dieser Zeile, so drucke ich auf „8“ und das Zeichen erscheint. Ist mein „wo“ in der  Leiste nicht vorhanden, rufe ich die nächste „wo“-Leiste auf. USW. 

Das hört sich schwierig an, ist es aber nicht, weil die Zeichen je nach der Häufigkeit, wie ich sie benutze, nach vorn rutschen. 
Ich kann auch ganze Ausdrücke oder Sätze in Pinyin schreiben und die Zeichen erscheinen meist richtig, wenn nicht, rufe ich die Zeichen einzeln auf. 
Die Zeichen, die ich hier im Forum benutze, sind niemals kopiert, sondern immer mit der Tastatur über die Pinyin-Umschrift erzeugt. Es gibt auch ganz andere Eingabemethoden…
Jetzt zu den traditionellen Zeichen. Als mein Sohn –das ist ein paar Jahre her- den PC einrichtete, war in dem Pop-up-Fenster auch „Chinesisch traditionell“ zu lesen. Wenn ich das anklickte, wurde nach Eingabe der Pinyinumschreibung jeweils das traditionelle Zeichen angezeigt. Aber Firefox hat irgendwann ein Update gemacht, dass diese Funktion beeinflusste, so dass es nicht mehr funktioniert.  Ich muss da warten, bis mein Sohn mal wieder zu Besuch kommt. 
Doch habe ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden, auch die traditionellen Zeichen zu schreiben: ich gehe auf Google-Translator, stelle links „Chinesisch“, rechts „Chinesisch traditionell“ ein, schreibe links den Text über die Pinyin-Umschrift in Kurzzeichen, diese werden dann automatisch in Langzeichen verwandelt. 

So, hoffentlich habe ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt…Es hört sich kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht, wenn man etwas Übung hat, geht alles flott voran…

Allerdings: wenn ich ein Zeichen irgendwo finde, das ich nicht kenne, d.h. ich kenne auch seine Aussprache nicht, dann muss ich im Wörterbuch nachschlagen. Erst wenn ich die Aussprache kenne, kann ich das Zeichen im PC erzeugen.
Ich kenne jedoch verschiedene chinesische Studenten, die haben ein Smartphone, da kann man mit einem Stift das Zeichen nachmalen, dann erscheint es in korrekter Form, die Aussprache wird angegeben, auch die Bedeutung (Übersetzung). 

"Virtuelle Tastaturen" habe ich noch nie benutzt.

Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

> *
> Die Zeichen, die ich hier im Forum benutze, sind niemals kopiert*, sondern immer mit der Tastatur über die Pinyin-Umschrift erzeugt.


...sorry about that  ..

----------


## Erwin

Hier nochmal ein merkwürdiger Höllengeldschein, den ich vor einiger Zeit aus Bangkok erhielt, merkwürdig wegen seiner Motive! Auf der Vorderseite oben links findet sich der Deutsche Adler, was der auf einem Höllengeldschein zu suchen hat, weiß ich nicht.
Interessant die Rückseite. Sie zeigt eine Kathedrale. Ich hatte längere Zeit versucht herauszufinden, was das für eine Kathedrale ist, es wäre ja auch möglich gewesen, dass es sich um eine Art Fantasiezeichnung in Anlehnung an europäische Kathedralen handelt. Jedenfalls konnte ich das Bild trotz aller Bemühungen keiner bestimmten Kathedrale zuordnen. Ich habe dann in einem Banknotenforum die Rückseite des Scheins gepostet und gefragt, und tatsächlich erhielt ich die richtige Antwort: es handelt sich um die Kathedrale von Santiago de Compostela in Spanien! Es ist das Endziel der Pilger auf dem Jakobsweg… Ich finde es interessant, dass auf einem Höllengeldschein ein christliches Motiv auftaucht. Abes es gibt auch Höllengeldscheine mit Moscheen! Das zeigt, dass die Buddhisten durchaus tolerant sind gegenüber anderen Religionen. Im Gegensatz dazu gab es in Indonesien von Seiten der Mohammedaner Schwierigkeiten, die nicht dulden wollten, dass Bilder von Moscheen verbrannt werden sollten…
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Heute erhielt ich Post aus Bangkok, von meinem Sohn Matthias. Er war in Bangkoks Chinatown und hatte zufällig zwei Höllengeldsorten gesehen, die ihm höchst merkwürdig vorkamen. Und in der tat, sie sind ganz anders als die bisher aus Thailand bekannten. Sie zeigen nämlich japanische Motive.

Die abgebildeten Personen sind von alten japanischen Geldscheinen, die während des 2. Weltkriegs umliefen, „gestohlen“ und etwas umgearbeitet worden. 

Bisher war bekannt, dass in Thailand verwendete Höllengeldscheine entweder im Bangkok selbst gedruckt bzw. aus China und in seltenen Fällen aus Vietnam importiert werden. Jetzt gibt es auch aus Japan importierte!

Ob sie auch von Chinesen in Japan benutzt werden oder speziell für Thailand gedruckt worden sind, lässt sich (noch) nicht sagen…

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Hoellengeld, Wahnsinn, was es alles gibt.
Ein sehr schooner Bericht!

Hier verbrennt man auch Goldbarren aus Papier.

----------


## wein4tler

Nicht nur Goldbarren aus Papier, auch Häuser und Autos aus Papier werden für die Verstorbenen verbrannt. Habe sie erst vor ein paar Tagen am Markt beim Thai-Chinesen zum Kaufen gesehen. Nachgemachte Euros gibt es auch schon.

----------


## Siamfan

> Nicht nur Goldbarren aus Papier, auch Häuser und Autos aus Papier werden für die Verstorbenen verbrannt. Habe sie erst vor ein paar Tagen am Markt beim Thai-Chinesen zum Kaufen gesehen. Nachgemachte Euros gibt es auch schon.


Auf den Maerkten gibt es ganze Staende, die das Jahr ueber nur solche Sachen verkaufen.

----------


## rampo

Hallo Erwin .

Da du ja ein Fachmann dafuer bist .

Der Sohn  hat eine alte Muenze  1 Baht   2525 ,  er sagt hab fuer die  Muenze ein angebot von  8000 Baht .

Hab da an dich gedacht , und  wolte auch deine Meinung  lessen .








Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Da hätte ich zufällig was noch Abgegriffernes....

----------


## Erwin

Also: 8000 Baht scheint mir ein guter Preis.

Aber 1. Ich bin kein Fachmann für Preise von Münzen. Von Münzen verstehe ich sehr wenig, nur Banknoten sind meine Spezialität.

Und 2.: Die Preise in Thailand für Thaimünzen und Thaibanknoten schwanken beträchtlich. Als Rama IX starb, waren Münzen und Banknoten mit seinem Portrait plötzlich ein Vielfaches wert. Ich erinnere mich, dass mir die 100-Bahtscheine der vorletzten Ausgabe, die ich in Deutschland für 100 Baht gekauft hatte um sie in Thailand für 130-140 Baht zu verkaufen, plötzlich in Bangkok für 400, teilweise sogar für 500 Baht verkaufen konnte…. Diese Periode war aber nur kurzfristig, nach ein paar Monaten war alles vorbei.

Und jetzt haben wir die Corona-Krise. In China ist es so, dass die Preise plötzlich um 50% gefallen sind! Ware, die ich noch im August 1919 in Shanghai teuer versteigert hatte, wollen die Erwerber jetzt wieder verkaufen, und zwar zum halben Preis!.  

Wie die Coronakrise in Thailand sich auf den Münzpreis auswirkt oder auswirken wird, kann ich leider überhaupt nicht abschätzen. 

Ich möchte gern helfen, aber ich kann die jetzigen Preise nicht einschätzen. Erwin

----------


## rampo

Erwin Danke ,fuer deine  Antwort .

Der Sohn hat gester ,die  Muenze  verkauft ,  er sagt  man weiss ja nie heute so morgen so .

Fg.

----------

